# Insurance cost 330i vs 330Ci



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

If anyone here got quoted on both, what was the difference? Coupes tend to be more expensive, but by how much? Thanks


----------



## brave1heart (Jan 7, 2002)

Sedans are marginally cheaper here in Mass. Coupes are category 22; sedans are 21. It should be ~$50-200 difference a year.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

in bc.cdn it's about 350 to 400 more for the coupe


----------



## Justindo (Nov 23, 2002)

In the Los Angeles area I was quoted $200 more per year for the coupe than the sedan.


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

My difference for me(42 y/o, no accidents, no tickets, WA state) was $900/yr for sedan, and $960 for coupe. I have the Coupe.


----------

